# Cattleya nobilior amaliae venosa



## lienluu (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## JeanLux (Jul 8, 2009)

very interesting color!!! Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 8, 2009)

How different can nobiliors be? By gosh, we're finding out! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 8, 2009)

Another one, not as bad as floofy ones but I still cant grow Catts!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 8, 2009)

That's just lovely!


----------

